# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  Samsung module update - Write Cert - WITHOUT Root&Knox Bypass 09/11/2016

## mohamed73

*Dear ChimeraTool Users,*   *ChimeraTool update: v 11.96.1555 09/11/2016*   *Samsung module update *   *Added Write Cert  [ WITHOUT* Root & Knox Bypass ] *Micro UART Cable Required*   M-G920A, SM-G920AZ, SM-G920F, SM-G920I, SM-G920K, SM-G920L, SM-G920S, SM-G920T , SM-G920T1, SM-G920W8,SM-G925A, SM-G925F, SM-G925I, SM-G925K, SM-G925L, SM-G925S, SM-G925T , SM-G925W8, SM-G9287, SM-G9287C,SM-G928A, SM-G928C, SM-G928F, SM-G928G, SM-G928I, SM-G928K, SM-G928L, SM-G928S, SM-G928T , SM-G928W8,SM-N9208, SM-N920A, SM-N920C, SM-N920F, SM-N920G, SM-N920I, SM-N920K, SM-N920L, SM-N920S, SM-N920T, SM-N920W8,SM-A310F, SM-A310M, SM-A310N0, SM-A310Y, SM-A5108, SM-A510F, SM-A510K, SM-A510L, SM-A510M, SM-A510S, SM-A510Y,SM-A7108, SM-A710F, SM-A710K, SM-A710L, SM-A710M, SM-A710S, SM-A710Y, SM-G903F, SM-G903M, SM-G903W,SM-G389F, SM-G5500, SM-G550FY, SM-G550T1, SM-G550T, SM-G890A, SM-J320A, SM-J320AZ, SM-J320W8, SM-J321AZ,SM-J200BT, SM-J200F, SM-J200G, SM-J200GU, SM-J200M, SM-J200Y, SM-J700F, SM-J700H, SM-J700M, SM-J700T, SM-J700T1,SM-J7108, SM-J120A, SM-J120AZ, SM-J120F, SM-J120FN, SM-J120G, SM-J120M, SM-J120W, SM-J120ZN,SM-T377A, SM-T377T , SM-T377W, SM-T677, SM-T677A, SM-T715, SM-T715C, SM-T715Y, SM-T805K, SM-T805L, SM-T805S,SM-T815, SM-T815C, SM-T815Y, SM-T817, SM-T817A, SM-T817W, SM-T817T  *Added Firmware Compatibility Checker for several Samsung Models *  *Available In Download Mode Procedures [* Firmware Compatibility & Firmware Update* ]*
    __________________________________________  *
You still don't have license for ChimeraTool?
Do you need Chimera Tool USB dongle?*     *Visit our store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  FoneFunShop UK:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmServer store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmEasy store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

